# Pics of my Z



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, I think I've got the photo thing figured out, and I thought I'd post some pics of my Z. I got it for a thousand bucks.
































































In the last shot you can see the original color of the car. If I ever do a full restoration, I'll have 'em pull the engine and paint the underhood area as well. So far I've had to do very little work to this gem, and I drive a lot for my job.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Great deal if the engine purrs?


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't found any major problems. It's gotta be smogged this week, hopefully will be no problem. Biggest issue right now is the U-joints, and I'm going to have to do shocks & struts fairly soon. Also it has a Flowmaster muffler, and I hate it. I'm going to put on a Borla unless someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha Indigo, my car was painted as well it was the same original color and they never painted that area eaither ha ha ha it LOOKS EXACTLY THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey and that air filter where did you get it, I stopped by auto zone and they gave me a smaller version of the same one you have. but yeah dude sweet ride, you should pm me how you did your picture stuff because I cant either.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

EpochCoda said:


> ...that air filter where did you get it, I stopped by auto zone and they gave me a smaller version of the same one you have.



It came with the car. I don't know where the previous owner got it, but I could find out.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

Also...the paint job. It was from Maaco, about 18 months ago I believe. As you can see the car looks fabulous from a few feet away, but when you look close there are a million places where they left red showing. Also, they did lousy prep work, and now the paint is cracking in several places. The previous owner paid almost $2,000 for the paint job and all I can say is, I'll never use Maaco!


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wont ever use Maaco either, my grandfather told me stories, he restores cars and has kept his in pristine condition and one of my friends had gotten his Monte Carlo painted by maaco as a grad gift from his parents and it was straight POO!!!! I had gotten a custom paint job from one of his local buddies for my el camino as my grad/x-mas/birthday gift and omg I was never happier with it, he dropped a pretty penny into it (found out after i got rid of it) and it included powder coating the wheels too for 3.5k and thats not even that bad considering he stripped the whole car down did the engine bay, did the inside of the doors, EVERYTHING and god i know that when i am done with the Z i will be saving up to take the car to the same guy and get the same color on the z as i did the EL soley because it was the prettiest Blue I have ever seen. if words could only describe it =P ill try to put a pic of the Z and what color I want it to be.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

EpochCoda said:


> hey and that air filter where did you get it...


I checked with the guy I bought the car from, and he bought it that way, too. Sorry, I don't know where it came from.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

i have seen that air filter at Kragen Auto stores. im in norther cal, and dont know how far the kragen branch extends...


----------

